# The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing



## Triforce3force (Nov 23, 2008)

http://fromearth.net/LetsPlay/Animal%20Crossing/index.html

It's well written, and scared the pants off of me.

Gyroids... :O


----------



## Sheep (Nov 23, 2008)

it was not that scary but funny kinda


----------



## Anna (Nov 23, 2008)

Edit even more: This is the most strangest thing I have ever read :gyroid: its actually very! scary.  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ehmm... is this a popup? I hate those things.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 24, 2008)

This is insaaaannneee. xDD

I'm still reading, I'm not done yet.


EDIT: WOWWW. Just finished it. And I can honestly say, that was probably the most disturbing thing I've ever read/watched...

All you youngsters should read it. It'll probably make you NEVER want to play Animal Crossing ever again. = D

On the plus side, I won't be able to sleep tonight...so hey, maybe I can go see Wisp.


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2008)

That was disturbing on so many levels. :X 

PATE IS A GIRL!!!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 25, 2008)

ROTFL!!!!! That's was so funny! I read it till like 12 last night, and my parents were sleeping so I had to hold in all the laughter! Ahahahahaha poor Nook! =D


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> This is insaaaannneee. xDD
> 
> I'm still reading, I'm not done yet.
> 
> ...


You actually want to see Wisp? <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Just imagine what part he has in the conspiracy. He needs you to find spirits for...her...the spirits of those little kids she's killed...</div>


----------



## Zephent (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol this is old, but the guy who wrote it is very creative, ill give him that.


----------



## Tola (Nov 25, 2008)

So the theme is a guy going to a fur-con?


----------



## D.T. (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, this is hilarious. But I just came across this picture:






Do the animals ever really say things like that?


----------



## Khengi (Nov 25, 2008)

This is hilarious. I WANT TO RIOT.

xD

Edit: Oh my God I'm only on chapter 2 but this picture in it is so funny xD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## D.T. (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, I read the whole story...towards the end, and after you finish the whole thing, it's actually very...disturbing...it affected me emotionally.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 25, 2008)

this is scary.... i will srsly never play wild world the same again..... it scarred me for life


----------



## Khengi (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, I take that back. You get to the end, it's pretty... man.

That was emotionally disturbing. But I do like the first ending better than the alternate ending (anti-box ending).

Wow.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 25, 2008)

Khengi said:
			
		

> Okay, I take that back. You get to the end, it's pretty... man.
> 
> That was emotionally disturbing. But I do like the first ending better than the alternate ending (anti-box ending).
> 
> Wow.


i like the ending where he turns into a bunny and is surrounded by gyroids the best XD


----------



## Khengi (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, the alternate was pretty funny, but the first had more of a hero ending, like how it should end (not to mention the whole Ocean thing. Gyroids + fish = ?!)

The second one was kinda like a parallel universe where he gave into it. XD


----------



## D.T. (Nov 25, 2008)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I was really sad about what happened to Nook, and that Penny (the Penny we knew) didn't really exist...I was hoping he'd find Penny and get off the island and they'd live happily ever after, lol.</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't understand how it's emotionally disturbing......the fact that Nook killed himself for that thing?

Man, now everytime I play AC I'll never look at Nook the same way I used to.
It was pretty funny actually. it made me LOL
I don't understand how some people are disturbed by this......=/


----------



## D.T. (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, maybe I'm just too sensitive. It seriously made me sad and kind of freaked for a few minutes after I had finished reading it, though. 

but at least it wasn't like Requiem For a Dream. that had me depressed for days.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 25, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I don't understand how some people are disturbed by this......=/


If you don't understand how taking a children's game and turning it into a story full of blood, swearing, horror, suicide, and sadness might disturb someone...

..There's something wrong there.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 25, 2008)

That was so awesome! Sure it was freaky, but what a great story. I think I might want to read it again. The second ending was kinda weird though.


----------



## Khengi (Nov 25, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I don't understand how it's emotionally disturbing......the fact that Nook killed himself for that thing?
> 
> Man, now everytime I play AC I'll never look at Nook the same way I used to.
> It was pretty funny actually. it made me LOL
> I don't understand how some people are disturbed by this......=/


lol, how can you say you don't understand how it's not emotionally disturbing, but then say you won't look at Nook the same?


----------



## AC Lova123 (Nov 25, 2008)

okay that was VERY DISTURBING and it was actually really scary because I really got into it haha. But yeah....um....im at a loss for words right now. I didnt really like the second ending it was REALLY freaky. But then again so was the whole story but I think it was all the pictures of Nook that freaked me out his beady red eyes xD and the person who wrote this is a great writer I loved how everything came together perfectly.


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> lol, maybe I'm just too sensitive. It seriously made me sad and kind of freaked for a few minutes after I had finished reading it, though.
> 
> but at least it wasn't like Requiem For a Dream. that had me depressed for days.


Never seen the movie but the music is EPIC. =D


----------



## Akiana (Nov 26, 2008)

God.
That was so twisted.
Awesome though.
I totally got freaked out to go in to Tom Nook's store when I started my game after reading it..
If Penny ever moves in to my town.
I am NEVER going to talk to her.
I swear.
The antibox(?) ending was the thing that really freaked me out though.
Ugh..


----------



## D.T. (Nov 26, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> D.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movie will literally make you feel sick.


----------



## Anna (Nov 26, 2008)

I Read this couple of days ago, Ok the first bit is funny but once you get into the story its like 0.o so scary, is Penny in wild world? 
Im scared of WW I will never feel the same way about it again.


----------



## Anna (Nov 26, 2008)

http://fromearth.net/LetsPlay/Animal%20Crossing/Concept/index.html   o.o


----------



## Anna (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL the video is so funny


----------



## Micah (Nov 26, 2008)

Heh, I didn't know Penny was in AC. 0_0


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 26, 2008)

hahah that was awesome today is stay indoors festival hahah


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 26, 2008)

Khengi said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He killed himself, everytime I look at Nook, it's like looking at a walking corpse now.

I'm not disturbed, this is funny. I'm sorry but this is just to funny. Like seriously, this didn't bother me at all. xD I laughed more often thatn I was freaked out.......

@Grawr: I see what you mean, but it's actually funny to me. Taking such a little innocent game and making it.....that. Well there's always something wrong with me......=D

I've seen so many freaky scary things, that this is a joke compared to what I've seen. It's called rated R movies at age 8. Don't ask. xD


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 26, 2008)

oh wow. the concept is amazing, but i don't like how violent it is.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 26, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> So the theme is a guy going to a fur-con?


...where'd that come from?

Talk about a bumped thread though...

Still a genius take on a happy-go-lucky series.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 26, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> So the theme is a guy going to a fur-con?


wat


----------



## Lateralus (Nov 26, 2008)

that was scary and funny


----------



## Darzaire (Nov 27, 2008)

That was an amazing story! At first it was funny, but then it becomes so epic! Amazing.

Unrelated, does anyone notice that the Left4Dead picture that ZeldaFreak has isn't the real art? The real one has the hand flipped the other way, and the background scratches are way different.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 27, 2008)

Odd/creepy/funny
Am on part 2 so far, gonna finish it later.


----------



## LordFancyman23 (Nov 27, 2008)

:O Whoa...that was the most disturbing thing I have ever read :O


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 27, 2008)

Darzaire said:
			
		

> Unrelated, does anyone notice that the Left4Dead picture that ZeldaFreak has isn't the real art? The real one has the hand flipped the other way, and the background scratches are way different.


Shhhhh.... I don't think anyone else noticed.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, that was funny! It's all a conspiracy!!!!


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 27, 2008)

Really good story. Got a little bit scary...then a little bit funny.


----------



## Khengi (Nov 28, 2008)

Any other online stories like this?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 28, 2008)

THIS IS MAD FUNNY


----------



## MetalLink99 (Nov 28, 2008)

It was sorta funny and disturbing at the same time. The artwork was menacing and gruesome too. Overall a good read. ^_^  

EDIT: I couldn't sleep after reading that story, I felt watched...  o.o


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 28, 2008)

9.5 out of 10 c:


----------



## Harrison (Nov 28, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! thats soooo scary..


----------



## Fluke (Nov 28, 2008)

wow.. people are only saying "that was funny" or "that was cool." that was really creative and it was awesome lol i actually liked reading that and i hate reading. it was like the movie Saw. that was such a good story


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the way he used certain words like out of the blue made ma laugh. Like, what the hell? That's my line! xD


----------



## Tommy (Nov 29, 2008)

When I read the first few chapters, I was laughing, but by the end, I was disturbed.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 2, 2008)

i read this awhile ago. it is awsome and if you dont want to read it please think twice.this is an awsome read


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 13, 2009)

I will never look at Animal Crossing the same way again...  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

WOOHOO!!

I mean... I already read it before but WOOHOO!!


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 13, 2009)

:O  :O  :O  :O  
:huh:	  
:huh:	  :X  Wow that is just wow talk about looking at this game in a whole new way.


----------



## Earth (Mar 14, 2009)

XD this is so funny! you gotta read it!


----------



## Rene (Mar 14, 2009)

whoa that's friggin scary :r


----------



## Peso (Mar 14, 2009)

WHY DID THE MOUSE TAKE HIS EYE!?IT SCARED THE CRUD OUT OF ME!!!!!!!But what is the ending like I was too busy soiling my pants (not really jk) to read the ending.


----------



## Earth (Mar 14, 2009)

O_O i just got to the endin its freaky an scary.... :/  an the if it turns humans to animals wat will it turn animals into D= that was a really good story, i enjoyed it


----------



## John102 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've read this, a few times actually.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 14, 2009)

Why did someone have to bump this stupid thread?  <_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 14, 2009)

The first time I bothered to read this and 0.o


----------



## Rene (Mar 14, 2009)

lol i wonder what's wrong with the person(s) who made it


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 14, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> lol i wonder what's wrong with the person(s) who made it


I dare not think


----------



## Earth (Mar 14, 2009)

probably just being.....creative


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 14, 2009)

I read this about a year or two ago on my birthday. It was very spooky, and, in a weird way, made me WANT to play Animal Crossing more. And ever since I finished, I've been trying to track it down. Thank you for finding it. And to all of you kiddies reading this, beware of Tom Nook. He is not what he seems.


----------



## Peso (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah Tom Nook is umm....insane. O.O


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 14, 2009)

YeA, funny. i read it a while ago.


Spoiler
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Especially the falsh animation of the boy killing the mouse. when he took his eye back, that made me lol.</div>


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 14, 2009)

*censored.3.0*ing hilarious! ITS GENIUS I SAY!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh god, Elmer is in my City Folk town.

But he's my favorite xD


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 14, 2009)

Also, this is the most disturbing story I've ever read.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Mar 14, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Also, this is the most disturbing story I've ever read.


I agree with you. This story freaked me out. Plus, every minute I kept praying my parents wouldn't come upstairs and look at what I was doing because there were so many curses, I would've gotten grounded for atleast 2 weeks or more.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 14, 2009)

This... Was... Freaky...
Not scary, just plain freaky.
 :X


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 14, 2009)

Honestly, I'm mad at myself for reading this, first off, I will never be able to play Animal Crossing the same way again, and secondly, this like, scarred me for life!

I'm gonna have a hard time sleeping tonight. I'm gonna be thinking that a mouse with a weird eye is gonna jump up from under my bed and slice my head off with an axe.


----------



## Peso (Mar 15, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm mad at myself for reading this, first off, I will never be able to play Animal Crossing the same way again, and secondly, this like, scarred me for life!
> 
> I'm gonna have a hard time sleeping tonight. I'm gonna be thinking that a mouse with a weird eye is gonna jump up from under my bed and slice my head off with an axe.


LOL! Don't worry it's just fear.The stuff that doesn't attack you 'cause it's too afraid of gettin' out
there. :gyroiddance:


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 15, 2009)

This is quite strange indeed. =)


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 15, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> This is quite strange indeed. =)


Yes, quite, indeed, old chap.

Lol, indeed is a funny word.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 16, 2009)

That gyroid pic is gonna get stuck in my mind for days..O.O


----------



## Cheese (Mar 16, 2009)

Creepy.....


----------



## Collin (Mar 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Why did someone have to bump this stupid thread?  <_<


exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Peso (Mar 16, 2009)

Wait what did the "Gyroid" do?


----------



## Juiceton76 (Mar 16, 2009)

After I read this, I felt TOTALLY different of Animal Crossing, but now I'm back to normal and love gyroids.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 16, 2009)

this was really funny. =D


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 17, 2009)

woah..this is amazing..i read it yesterday..........im like...obsessed..this really inspired me for my AC fan fic.........this is writing Genius!!!!


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 17, 2009)

ITS THE BEST


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 19, 2009)

i read it like 3 times


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 20, 2009)

Jesus christ, I'm STILL READING it.

THis is deep.

I love this guy.


----------



## Jarv156 (Mar 21, 2009)

This story is....



GREAT


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 22, 2009)

wow, that was an awesome story!


----------



## Majora (Mar 22, 2009)

Does Penny took his eye?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 22, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Does Penny took his eye?


Yeah, she took his eye. And that somehow made her weak enough for Billy to kill her.


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 22, 2009)

lol im goin to read it


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 22, 2009)

I've read this before! I wouldn't click play on the flash in case it was terryfying O.O
It made me really baddly want Penny in my town!


----------



## SockHead (Mar 22, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I've read this before! I wouldn't click play on the flash in case it was terryfying O.O
> It made me really baddly want Penny in my town!


The video isn't that bad.

But god! I loved this fan fiction!


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow.. you shouldnt show that to someone whos about to buy AC.!


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow this has 10 pages!


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought it was a cute idea.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 22, 2009)

i'm still reading this thing... 

i think i'm on like part 6


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 23, 2009)

read it six times yesterday


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 23, 2009)

that was really funny! i laughed all the time! >_<


----------



## joshmosh345 (Apr 6, 2009)

i think that changed the way i look at tom nook and my villagers.......but that was funny


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

That was really good! But if I ever have the real Penny in my village... *shudder*


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 8, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the flash now. Itisnt scary. I just laughed the whole way through it. Then I thought it was animal abuse >_>.

Also I made a ramdom AC:GCN town and it had Penny in it  . But then I accidently reset my WII so Penny isnt there anymore :'( .


----------



## Suaure (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool story. Should make it an actual book.


----------

